# Stronghold 2 Königsmacher zu schwer.



## Madin45 (4. August 2011)

*Stronghold 2 Königsmacher zu schwer.*

Hallo,

ich habe wiedermal angefangen Stronghold 2 zu zocken. Nun nach dem ich die Kampagne geschafft habe, habe ich angefangen im königsmacher einfach paar kämpfe zu spielen. Jedoch schaffe ich es nicht zu Gewinnen... ?? nichtmal gegen schwache gegner. Ist es für jeden so schwer oder bin ich zu blöd?

Bei Stronghold Crusader da habe ich im Skirmish öfter ich alleine gegen 4 oder 5 gegner gespielt und locker gewinnen können. Was mache ich den falsch? Sowas ist nervig. Stronghold 2 passt echt garnicht in die stronghold reihe. Kampagne war auch ... naja...


mfg. Madin


----------

